# Emotional Viola, Available Now | Emotional Cello Price Drop And Free Update To Version 1.5



## Best Service Wolfgang (Jul 30, 2020)

We are very proud to introduce the latest Best Service Highlight to you! Especially users of Emotional Cello and Emotional Violin have been longing for this day. And those of you who already own Emotional Cello can expect a massive free update.

But first, let's talk about today's star:

*Emotional Viola - The Most Expressive And Detailed Virtual Viola Available*






Emotional Viola is the third member of the Emotional Strings series by *Harmonic Subtones*. This long anticipated and logical addition to the Cello and Violin represents a very *comprehensive virtual instrument *that is easy to play, and of course offers numerous possibilities for individual customisation.

Not only does the Emotional Viola perfectly harmonize with the Cello and the Violin, it is also highly valued as solo instrument with its direct and unadulterated sound, its *variety of essential to extraordinary articulations* as well as true legato and rebowing.







If you want to get a deeper insight into these wonderful instruments, we recommend the following two live streams covering all Emotional Instruments:

*Dirk Ehlert*, composer from *Los Angeles*:
30. July 2020 - 20:00 CEST, *FACEBOOK*, *TWITCH*, *YOUTUBE*

*Alex Pfeffer*, composer, guitarist and sound designer from *Hamburg*:
03. August 2020 - 20:00 CEST, *TWITTER*, *TWITCH*, *YOUTUBE*

*At both presentations all three Emotional instruments will be raffled off!*

Emotional Viola is now available as a boxed or download version for $ 199.

Owners of Emotional Cello or Emotional Violin are eligible for a crossgrade $ 159.

*Emotional Cello Price Drop And Free Update To Version 1.5*







Many years ago we started a fascinating journey with Emotional Cello. This highly acclaimed instrument was a milestone among virtual solo strings. However, Harmonic Subtones soon realised that new ways were needed to reproduce the expressiveness of these string instruments even more precisely.

It was therefore only logical to take the Cello to the same technical level as the Violin and Viola. Besides the user interface the Cello was upgraded with *Polyphonic Legato, additional Articulations and Timbre Impulses*. A highlight are the new *Ornament Keyswitches*. Unlike articulation keyswitches, these are temporary and allow variations of the already selected articulation.

Emotional Cello's new price is now $ 199 instead of $ 259.

*Users with a registered version of Emotional Cello v1 will automatically receive a free update to the current version. 
You will find this in your Best Service User Account.*

We made it! So happy!!!
Listen to the Viola Demos by Przemyslaw Kopczyk!!!
Stay safe and happy, Wolfgang.


----------



## ReelToLogic (Jul 30, 2020)

Great news! Thank you. If I update my Emotional Cello library to the new version, will my projects that used Emotional Cello still open up and play correctly?


----------



## Best Service Wolfgang (Jul 30, 2020)

ReelToLogic said:


> Great news! Thank you. If I update my Emotional Cello library to the new version, will my projects that used Emotional Cello still open up and play correctly?



Not out of the box, but we provide information on how to achieve backward compatibility.


----------



## LamaRose (Jul 30, 2020)

Do plan on doing detailed walkthroughs for the viola?


----------



## Best Service Wolfgang (Jul 30, 2020)

LamaRose said:


> Do plan on doing detailed walkthroughs for the viola?


There actually is a live stream in 4 hours hosted by Dirk Ehlert, he will go into detail with all three instruments. Another stream will be on Monday with Alex Pfeffer. Check my initial post for details.


----------



## SampleHoarder (Jul 30, 2020)

Best Service Wolfgang said:


> There actually is a live stream in 4 hours hosted by Dirk Ehlert, he will go into detail with all three instruments. Another stream will be on Monday with Alex Pfeffer. Check my initial post for details.


My two favorite German composers!


----------



## Geoff Moore (Jul 30, 2020)

Emotional Cello has to be my most used library, it makes it's way into pretty much every track I do regardless of genre in some form or another. Can't wait to check out the free update later. I have a feeling the viola will be added to the collection soon, it sounds lovely. Thanks so much


----------



## Cinebient (Jul 30, 2020)

As much as i like the update to the cello with all the extras it also has some flaws for me.
The legato is not great sometimes and sounds a bit cut off at places.
I still miss some old articulations (maybe they are somewhere else now?).
Is there a way to run both versions since i think i will still prefer the older version for some things.


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 30, 2020)

Hi,

I have Emot. Cello 1, is the Emot. Cello 1.5 update a complete download of the samples, and Instruments, basically a new 1.5 version folder, or is it just an update to the ver. 1.0 Instrument folder, no new samples ? 

Also looking forward to purchase the new Emotional Viola  

Thanks.


----------



## Best Service Wolfgang (Jul 30, 2020)

Cinebient said:


> As much as i like the update to the cello with all the extras it also has some flaws for me.
> The legato is not great sometimes and sounds a bit cut off at places.
> I still miss some old articulations (maybe they are somewhere else now?).
> Is there a way to run both versions since i think i will still prefer the older version for some things.


Detailed instruction on how to update the old Cello to the new one are on the way. Basically simply replace the library folder. To restore compatibility to old projects copy the instrument folders from version one into the v1.5 instruments folder, then copy the NKR/NKC from the old samples folder into the new one.


----------



## Best Service Wolfgang (Jul 30, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have Emot. Cello 1, is the Emot. Cello 1.5 update a complete download of the samples, and Instruments, basically a new 1.5 version folder, or is it just an update to the ver. 1.0 Instrument folder, no new samples ?
> 
> ...



It's a complete download. Simple replace your old library folder...


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 30, 2020)

Best Service Wolfgang said:


> It's a complete download. Simple replace your old library folder...



Thanks, so no need to re-authorize Emot. Cello 1.5 with Native Access.


----------



## Cinebient (Jul 30, 2020)

Best Service Wolfgang said:


> Detailed instruction on how to update the old Cello to the new one are on the way. Basically simply replace the library folder. To restore compatibility to old projects copy the instrument folders from version one into the v1.5 instruments folder, then copy the NKR/NKC from the old samples folder into the new one.



No problem with the update but i just mean the sound is different. The older version has a much more smooth legato for me and especially i miss the eRR option in the master patch. V1.5 sounds a bit flat and machine gun like compared to the older version. It might have some more options but it feels sadly a bit like a downgrade in terms of a fluid sound and for performance. So i think i like the older version much more sadly. Some articulations sounds really totally different now or missing some things (the vivid was much better before for me f.e.). Then again i am not sure if all old sounds are even there (like the undulating cello natural tuned f.e.).
Maybe a reason i liked the cello a bit more than the violin, there is something in the older version which works much better for me. So i guess i stay with the old version for now since even with the new options it is more a downgrade in terms of sound for me.


----------



## LamaRose (Jul 30, 2020)

Best Service Wolfgang said:


> There actually is a live stream in 4 hours hosted by Dirk Ehlert, he will go into detail with all three instruments. Another stream will be on Monday with Alex Pfeffer. Check my initial post for details.



Yes, I noted those live streams, and I really enjoy Dirk's and Alex's reviews, but 4 hours is a lotta time. 

One of the primary reasons I purchased both the violin and cello was due to the detailed walkthroughs.


----------



## Best Service Wolfgang (Jul 30, 2020)

LamaRose said:


> Yes, I noted those live streams, and I really enjoy Dirk's and Alex's reviews, but 4 hours is a lotta time.
> One of the primary reasons I purchased both the violin and cello was due to the detailed walkthroughs.



We will work on this as well but we did not want to postpone the release because of the walkthroughs.
Until then, the Viola and the Cello now work exactly the same as the Violin. Maybe that helps?


----------



## Best Service Wolfgang (Jul 30, 2020)

Detailed instructions on how to update and restore backwards compatibility are in your user accounts now!


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 30, 2020)

OK. Purchased Emotional Viola 

I would love to see Best Service & Harmonic Subtones develop an *Emotional Ensemble Strings* Library, Ensemble Violins 1 & 2, Ensemble Violas, Ensemble Cellos, Ensemble Basses. This would be an amazing library to have if it existed, maybe one day it will be available. Just a wish for now 

Oh... and my other wish is to see a new and improved version of the Best Service *ENGINE* which is scalable/re-sizeable, and has nice, and clear fonts, colors, and overall GUI design that makes using ENGINE much better than the current version. Hopefully this is being developed, and will be released in the near future. 

Thanks to Best Service & Harmonic Subtones for making these awesome sounding Emotional solo strings libraries.


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 30, 2020)

Live Stream beginning shortly :


----------



## playz123 (Jul 30, 2020)

Super job on the Emotional Cello update! Thank you very much Best Service.


----------



## SampleHoarder (Jul 31, 2020)

@Waywyn did an awesome demo:


----------



## mikeh-375 (Jul 31, 2020)

poetd said:


> Cert hasn't expired, are you sure its not your Root/Intermediate store that's out of date?
> 
> What version of Safari/OSX are you running?



El Capitan. not sure about safari as I'm on windows atm so I checked the link here and it's fine. Thanks @poetd, I'll delete my original post as you are probably right....


----------



## Waywyn (Jul 31, 2020)

SampleHoarder said:


> @Waywyn did an awesome demo:



Thank you for the mention!


----------



## Best Service Wolfgang (Jul 31, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> OK. Purchased Emotional Viola
> 
> I would love to see Best Service & Harmonic Subtones develop an *Emotional Ensemble Strings* Library, Ensemble Violins 1 & 2, Ensemble Violas, Ensemble Cellos, Ensemble Basses. This would be an amazing library to have if it existed, maybe one day it will be available. Just a wish for now
> 
> ...



So much work so little time... 
A question however remains, you don't miss a scalable GUI for Kontakt?


----------



## SampleHoarder (Jul 31, 2020)

Waywyn said:


> Thank you for the mention!


You bet. Good to see you around here. I feel more people of this community should follow you


----------



## pipedr (Jul 31, 2020)

Thanks for the Emo Cello update! Just in time for a passage I was working on that didn't work in 1.0, but sounded great with the new Hero Vibrato and use of the soft ending ornament.


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 31, 2020)

Best Service Wolfgang said:


> So much work so little time...
> A question however remains, you don't miss a scalable GUI for Kontakt?



Hehe.. Kontakt needs one too. 

Looking forward to a beautiful and sclable ENGINE GUI, that would be a great improvement.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jul 31, 2020)

Oh my gosh - this poly legato is to die for. Brilliant update. Thank you +1000


----------



## HotCoffee (Jul 31, 2020)

Alright, so...

*1*. I renamed the original library folder, then unpacked the update.

*2*. I then launched Native Access, but it doesn't complain. It still reports version 1.0.0 and I can't update/repair the location. Yes, I have refreshed Native Access and re-started it, several times.

*3*. I can no longer load the instrument using Kontakt 5, however, Kontakt 6 Player works fine. When I try to load using Kontakt 5, it says something like "This version of Kontakt is too old, please update".

There is no mention anywhere, that I can see (in the upgrade guide), that Kontakt 6 is required, so I assume this has something to do with the botched repair procedure? I followed the guide to the letter, so I'm confused as to what went wrong?

*Edit*: I solved it by renaming the unpacked folder, then refreshing Native Access. That brought up the "Repair" option. Now it works.


----------



## ngineer (Jul 31, 2020)

SampleHoarder said:


> @Waywyn did an awesome demo:




I clicked on this demo video, then immediately got pulled away to do something else as it played. I was disappointed when it ended, and thought, "That was a nice little piece of music...Oh wait, that was all virtual!" Instant buy, thanks for sharing the demo!


----------



## Peter Williams (Jul 31, 2020)

I have no problem with the "repair" function, and Native Access says that it has successfully installed the new 1.5 library, but Kontakt 5.8 refuses to see it. I've tried to rename and relocate, but to no avail. I finally just went back to the old version and "repaired" that until I can figure out what is going on. Anyone else running into this?


----------



## HotCoffee (Jul 31, 2020)

Peter Williams said:


> I have no problem with the "repair" function, and Native Access says that it has successfully installed the new 1.5 library, but Kontakt 5.8 refuses to see it. I've tried to rename and relocate, but to no avail. I finally just went back to the old version and "repaired" that until I can figure out what is going on. Anyone else running into this?



You need:


> *Kontakt Player 6.2.2 or newer required.*











Emotional Cello | Best Service | bestservice.com


Emotional Cello | The most expressive and detailed virtual cello available | Extraordinary Articulations, True Legato & Rebowing | Ornament Key Switches | EN




www.bestservice.com





This information should really be in the upgrade guide, or at least in the first post in this thread.


----------



## Peter Williams (Jul 31, 2020)

HotCoffee said:


> You need:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. The upgrade games played by NI are legion.


----------



## X-Bassist (Jul 31, 2020)

I was really excited about buying this. But if you’re unwilling to make a walkthrough of the articulations, then I’ll assume it wasn’t worth your time.

The videos you link to are two composer, neither goes through the articulations. One writes a cue live and the other is just a cue with a graphic (could be a mp3). No real information to allow me to make a decision.

Oh well, the original Cello works well for me. But this was is a case where a walkthrough video is needed tohear what is included, or it’s no deal. Cheers.



Best Service Wolfgang said:


> We are very proud to introduce the latest Best Service Highlight to you! Especially users of Emotional Cello and Emotional Violin have been longing for this day. And those of you who already own Emotional Cello can expect a massive free update.
> 
> But first, let's talk about today's star:
> 
> ...


----------



## ReelToLogic (Jul 31, 2020)

Cinebient said:


> No problem with the update but i just mean the sound is different. The older version has a much more smooth legato for me and especially i miss the eRR option in the master patch. V1.5 sounds a bit flat and machine gun like compared to the older version. It might have some more options but it feels sadly a bit like a downgrade in terms of a fluid sound and for performance. So i think i like the older version much more sadly. Some articulations sounds really totally different now or missing some things (the vivid was much better before for me f.e.). Then again i am not sure if all old sounds are even there (like the undulating cello natural tuned f.e.).
> Maybe a reason i liked the cello a bit more than the violin, there is something in the older version which works much better for me. So i guess i stay with the old version for now since even with the new options it is more a downgrade in terms of sound for me.


I also thought I liked the Vivid patch in the older version better, but I think it's just the default settings. I opened a new project and loaded both the old and new versions and realized that the patch I loaded in the new Version defaulted to a Timbre of "HiFi" while the old version defaulted to "Warm". Also the 1st reverb was different on the new version. So I changed the Timbre to "warm" on the new version and changed the 1st reverb on the new version to Scoring Stage and now they both sound the same to me (there's also a slight EQ difference). It's nice that I can still load up the old version, but I haven't tried opening old projects that used Kontakt 5 yet, and it sounds like that could be an issue. I haven't done a batch resave yet (both versions loaded quickly as is), so there's hope.

EDIT / UDATE: I just loaded up a project from 2018 that used Emotional Cello in Kontakt 5 and it opened and played just fine. So I couldn't be more pleased with this update, and it's great that they made it free for existing owners.

The new features are wonderful and I can still open up my old projects - the best of both worlds. Thank you for this awesome update to my favorite Cello library!


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Jul 31, 2020)

X-Bassist said:


> I was really excited about buying this. But if you’re unwilling to make a walkthrough of the articulations, then I’ll assume it wasn’t worth your time.
> 
> The videos you link to are two composer, neither goes through the articulations. One writes a cue live and the other is just a cue with a graphic (could be a mp3). No real information to allow me to make a decision.
> 
> Oh well, the original Cello works well for me. But this was is a case where a walkthrough video is needed tohear what is included, or it’s no deal. Cheers.



Sorry to say, but did you look at my video?

True, I write a cue with it, but only after 1 1/2 hours of extensively running through every single articulation, dry out of the box in various settings. 

0:14:00 - 1:07:00 VIOLA
After that Cello and Violin before I jump into a writing session
 

I'm not really sure how much more comprehensive one could/should showcase the single articulations dry/out of the box.

Cheers


----------



## LamaRose (Jul 31, 2020)

Dirk Ehlert said:


> Sorry to say, but did you look at my video?



Apparently _not_ as you did a great job of hitting most of the arts, ornaments and single patches. 

I had the same reservation about having no official walkthroughs, but I felt assured enough to purchase after watching your video... thanks for that. 

The viola is a winner imho... fits like a glove with the violin and cello. And the cello update is really solid... good enough for me to fully cut the chord with the original version.


----------



## Harmonic Subtones (Jul 31, 2020)

X-Bassist said:


> I was really excited about buying this. But if you’re unwilling to make a walkthrough of the articulations, then I’ll assume it wasn’t worth your time.
> 
> The videos you link to are two composer, neither goes through the articulations. One writes a cue live and the other is just a cue with a graphic (could be a mp3). No real information to allow me to make a decision.
> 
> Oh well, the original Cello works well for me. But this was is a case where a walkthrough video is needed tohear what is included, or it’s no deal. Cheers.


thank you Dirk for having the patience to run Through all the articulations and ornaments so intensively. @X-Bassist: Alex Pfeffer has Not only written a cool Demo, he is doing an additional „hands on“ on monday as it is clearly announced. Maybe you find time to check it out then. Cheers


----------



## Waywyn (Aug 1, 2020)

X-Bassist said:


> ... and the other is just a cue with a graphic (could be a mp3). No real information to allow me to make a decision.



Forgive me for uploading the music track ONLY! During the last years, a lot of beautiful people have followed my YouTube account so I wanted to make my music available there too.

Besides that, keep in mind that Best Service did NOT upload my video but @SampleHoarder who is, as far as I know, not related to either the dev nor the publisher (correct me if I am wrong.)

My live stream will happen on Monday 8 pm CEST and I will also explore those libraries, but please keep in mind that we are not walking around and flesh become manuals! We are creative composers and we are live streaming/showing how we use all that stuff out there!

PS: Just a little *general* side rant, but especially during my 28-day video posting challenge I've seen this a lot that people didn't even watch the videos but assumed what the content would be and then asking and commenting about EXACTLY what the video was about or dealing with! What has become to the 8-sec attention span?


----------



## X-Bassist (Aug 1, 2020)

Waywyn said:


> Forgive me for uploading the music track ONLY! During the last years, a lot of beautiful people have followed my YouTube account so I wanted to make my music available there too.
> 
> Besides that, keep in mind that Best Service did NOT upload my video but @SampleHoarder who is, as far as I know, not related to either the dev nor the publisher (correct me if I am wrong.)
> 
> ...


I guess I jump the gun, apologies. I had gotten 10 minutes into Dirk’s video and gave up to search for yours, then scanned through it to find just the animation and thought “where is the walkthrough?”

Thank you Dirk, Alex, Sub Harmonics, and Lamarose for the quick responses and for trying to give this instrument a good walkthrough, there are so many articulations that knowing what they are and how they would fit together is a big part of why I would buy yet another solo string library.

And that’s my 8 seconds..... what were we talking about?


----------



## Peter Williams (Aug 1, 2020)

I had not used the Kontakt player before (I have Kontakt5.8, which the new cello doesn't run with), so I had a little trouble making sure the player .dll file was placed in the correct folder (which it wasn't). An easy fix, but note that the player is named simply "Kontakt" on your drive if you download it. Once set, I was immediately pleased with the sound and the feel of the 1.5 Cello. Note that you may want to reprogram all key-switches for your convenience, which is easily done. The default reverb sounds better, and transitions between articulations seem smoother. I did notice one extreme volume jump on one of the legatos. This is a very nice update that makes the instrument more playable and natural sounding.


----------



## Cinebient (Aug 2, 2020)

ReelToLogic said:


> I also thought I liked the Vivid patch in the older version better, but I think it's just the default settings. I opened a new project and loaded both the old and new versions and realized that the patch I loaded in the new Version defaulted to a Timbre of "HiFi" while the old version defaulted to "Warm". Also the 1st reverb was different on the new version. So I changed the Timbre to "warm" on the new version and changed the 1st reverb on the new version to Scoring Stage and now they both sound the same to me (there's also a slight EQ difference). It's nice that I can still load up the old version, but I haven't tried opening old projects that used Kontakt 5 yet, and it sounds like that could be an issue. I haven't done a batch resave yet (both versions loaded quickly as is), so there's hope.
> 
> EDIT / UDATE: I just loaded up a project from 2018 that used Emotional Cello in Kontakt 5 and it opened and played just fine. So I couldn't be more pleased with this update, and it's great that they made it free for existing owners.
> 
> The new features are wonderful and I can still open up my old projects - the best of both worlds. Thank you for this awesome update to my favorite Cello library!



Yes, i tried that too and while it get close (or the same even) with some settings there is much more beside the general tone like the eRR option, portamento (which could sound a bit strange with vivid but i liked to use it). Performance can be totally different between versions. There are some more things but best to leave it here.
Its a wonderful instrument and i now have 2 different cellos (that is the way i see it).
Not the best option but it works at least for me. The old cello still stays my favorite from all the bunch 
(including the violin and viola).


----------



## noises on (Aug 3, 2020)

Peter Williams said:


> I have no problem with the "repair" function, and Native Access says that it has successfully installed the new 1.5 library, but Kontakt 5.8 refuses to see it. I've tried to rename and relocate, but to no avail. I finally just went back to the old version and "repaired" that until I can figure out what is going on. Anyone else running into this?


Frustrating having these issues. Muddled about for hours and hours. Support came through this morning with Kontakt Player advice. Still using Kontakt 5 full. Now having to use Kontakt 6 player latest update.


----------



## mopasiqaxa (Aug 3, 2020)

Best Service Wolfgang said:


> It's a complete download. Simple replace your old library folder...


And those of you who already own Emotional Cello can expect a massive free update. Kodi nox


----------



## axb312 (Jan 22, 2021)

Best Service Wolfgang said:


> We are very proud to introduce the latest Best Service Highlight to you! Especially users of Emotional Cello and Emotional Violin have been longing for this day. And those of you who already own Emotional Cello can expect a massive free update.
> 
> But first, let's talk about today's star:
> 
> ...


@Best Service Wolfgang If there any way to configure the shorts to have their dynamics controlled by velocity and the longs by CC1 in the master patch?


----------

